
MySpace Bans Searches for 69 Year Olds - python_kiss
http://mashable.com/2007/03/13/myspace-bans-searches-for-69-year-olds-due-to-sexual-connotation/
======
Zak
Prediction: MySpace fails within two years - users move to something similar,
but less restrictive. I'm not sure trying to create that something is a good
bet for a startup though; there seems to be more random chance involved in
determining the success of such a service than anything. That's not to say
it's impossible. To anyone thinking of building a similar service: make it
flexible, easy to use and free of arbitrary restrictions. Pay special
attention to the social interface (see
http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/NotJustUsability.html).

